#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Шестой буддийский саммит в Японии 2014 год

## Бо



----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2016), Говинда (16.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

The Sixth Buddhist Summit  World
Buddhist Supreme Conference
http://www.buddhist-summit.com/eng/
Supreme Buddhist leaders of 41 countries  across the 5 continents in the world assembled.

----------

